# Gulfstream Mako 2007 33 FBHT



## Aletta (Dec 5, 2014)

We currently have a  2003 Dolphin Class A motorhome and love it.Have had both hitch and 5th wheels in the past.Currently looking at a 2007 Gulfstream Mako what can anyone tell me about this unit.Are they well insulated?Not replacing motorhome just wanting something so don't have to tow. Thanks


----------



## LEN (Dec 5, 2014)

Have to get more specific There are several models and sizes. Plus they appear to come with all kinds of different packages.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2014)

You might ask here! Or perhaps here (http://www.irv2.com/forums/f110/)


----------

